# Scaled Ship Model



## densships (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello,
Here is a few photos of my latest scratch built ship model scaled @ 1/96.
Its an original, I call it Man-of-War, its a 64-Gun British Warship.
Click here for more details - http://www.densmodelships.zoomshare.com/5.html







Thanks for your time,
Den


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You're kidding!!! Amazing!!!!
Welcome densships.
Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Made from a 150 year old barn plank! Up until today I thought my bird feeder was a work of art...this is unbelievable !:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Ehhhh, I've seen better! Just kidding, of course! HOLY CRAP!!!

Wayne


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

The workmanship is absolutely incredible. You can almost taste the hardtack and salt pork. In fact, I think I'm going to be seasick! :drunk:

Just out of curiosity, why is the bottom left unplanked?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Stunning!

Not based on an actual ship?


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

WOW!

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## wanted2buyit (Dec 18, 2007)

Dude,

Seriously, this what you posted can only be compared to model porn. 

Because right now, I am just in a state of WOW 

I don't wanna knock on anyones belifes, but aparently the jews were right. Jesus was not the son of god. But aparently the son of god has just show us what he is capable of. 


Once again WOW!

Kurt


----------



## eatcrow2 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mind boggling!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

DUDE ! You've got to get a life !! Seriously, 'fantastic' doesn't even cover it. It's nice to see a fellow "Keystone Stater" show such talent.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

you do beautiful work Den ! welcome to the BB's.
hb


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Veyr nice. Not for the faint of heart I am sure.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Gorgeous work!

Please don't tell me you slapped this together in one afternoon!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

That is something! All I can say is wow!


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

Well, just go ahead and put us all to shame! That's beautiful!!


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Darn you... I have been wanting the Constructo kit of the USS Enterprise for years now, and you only make me want it more.

Seriously, that is beautiful work and I admire anyone who builds wood ship models. The reason I have not done one yet is they scare me.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

^^ I have that model, and this just makes me even more sure I'll never build her because there is no way it would look that good!


----------

